# Panzer III manual



## Micdrow (Sep 12, 2006)

Panzer III manual found some where at some time on the web.

Enjoy Micdrow


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice finding.


----------



## Joe2 (Nov 9, 2006)

Cool 

How on earth did you find it?


----------

